# افتتاح قناة متجر 4care.me اول قناة سعودية نسائية



## Lama2012 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

‫طريقة الطلب من متجر 4care.me الجزء الثاني‬&lrm; - YouTubeتم افتتاح قناة 4care.me للعناية بجمال المراة اول قناة سعودية نسائية على اليوتيوب شرح طريقة الشراء من متجر 4care.me الدفع عند الاستلام في مدينة الرياض للطلب والاستفسار 0566597406


----------

